# Would you carry a sword or knife in SHTF scenario?



## Wildman Mick

I'm thinking of carrying both. One on my tactical vest hung upside down and a katana strapped over my back. Of course I'll be carrying my AR as well.


----------



## acidlittle

If I could find an authentic Katana i would love to carry one. I have a reproduction samurai sword that is sharp as hell, but it's not a full tang and if it hit anything hard, I don't have much faith in it staying in one piece...


----------



## Codyjosephh

I would personally carry a machete and I always have a knife on me.


----------



## bigdogbuc

I would carry a Bowie with at least a 10" blade. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Leon

machete or long fighting knife. I like brett's jugulas


----------



## Buckinbronco66

I have a good buck fixed blade 3 1/2 inch hunting knife, and will be looking into making leafspring machete's due to the material being redialy available and the flexability plus the MULTI purpose capabilities for them and fairly easly concieled compared to a "sword"


----------



## MountainMan

I keep a cheepy $1 special in my pocket, car, and sock at all times. If it hits the fan I'd rather have a few good weighted solid knives. I can hit a target dead center right now at about 25ft and I'm still considering which gun will be my first so for me it's gotta be a few good knives.


----------



## Schutzengel

In the field, instructors always carried Kukri knives, they have a wonderful all purpose blade that can be used for anything from chopping wood upto about 4" thick to skinning and fine carving depending on what part of the blade you used. It is an excellent edition to any collection and at 14-16" it fist well in the "Kinves you can use for self-defense" lineup as well.


----------



## Leon

Look at this cane knife. It's the first item.


----------



## Schutzengel

A cane knife would be an excellent GP blade...


----------



## MountainMan

That's a nice blade for close proximity.


----------



## Mrjordanslick

I have my hatchet and my small knife for utilities and a bowie for battle


----------



## MountainMan

I have a Gerber with a fire starter. Yes it's a bear grylls, no I'm not a fan. Whetstone survival, 2 tool king folding with sheath, several throwing knives, sog hand axe. all came in yesterday


----------



## insatiable ONE

Schutzengel said:


> In the field, instructors always carried Kukri knives, they have a wonderful all purpose blade that can be used for anything from chopping wood upto about 4" thick to skinning and fine carving depending on what part of the blade you used. It is an excellent edition to any collection and at 14-16" it fist well in the "Kinves you can use for self-defense" lineup as well.


I tried buying an authentic Kurki for my collection. 
They would not ship to the U.S. only Asia


----------



## PTAaron

Sword is an interesting idea, but without a lot of training I definitely would not e carrying one with the intent of using it for defense. I've been looking at machetes just for general purpose chopping - and a ESEE-5 as a survival type knife....


----------



## AquaHull

bigdogbuc said:


> I would carry a Bowie with at least a 10" blade. Best of both worlds.


My Large Western version has about a 9 3/4" cutting edge, I just can't find it, and it's huge.

I can see the empty box on the shelf though


----------



## usmamg

10" Bowie is about Right, not too small, not too big.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Yeah a machete has a greater deterrent effect and also chops stuff better, but it's cumbersome to carry around.
So a Bowie-type knife like the one below would be more convenient, you can keep it tucked up your sleeve, but if you had a longer machete up your sleeve you wouldn't be able to bend your arm.



















_"Okay Buzz show us what you got!"_









Big knife trumps little knife, right Kathy?
_*"Right"*_









*PS- Knives/machetes never jam and never run out of ammo..*


----------



## Mainzer

*I always have a sheath knife in the field and usually always have access to a machete (on my pack or in the truck). This of course assumes an "in the field situation". At home I have both plus some.*


----------



## joec

Mainzer said:


> *I always have a sheath knife in the field and usually always have access to a machete (on my pack or in the truck). This of course assumes an "in the field situation". At home I have both plus some.*


Same here as I carry a 10" bowie in the field plus 2 skinning knives and field saw as well as at least a side arm and rifle. Now home I have machete, axes and swords as well as a number of other knives and guns to choose from.


----------



## TLock762x51

I can't think of any actual situation where I would carry a sword. If we're talking about a possible zombie outbreak, then sure...a sword might be a possibility, although I still believe I'd prefer a baseball bat.

However, short of zombies, I believe the extra weight and space used to carry a sword would be better spent carrying either a handgun, more magazines/ammo, more water, etc. Sure, I'll have a decent sized knife, either my Kukri or CR Project I, and one or more smaller knives.

Tim


----------



## WoadWarrior

The thing everyone seems to ignore when they talk swords is that they are not made to be used in combat.... at least not the replica ninja or samurai swords everyone seems to have stuck in a closet somewhere. The tang is way too small... and will bend or break the first time you try to slice through a neck or large bone. On the other hand.... if you want a useable sword... you'll pay around $800 on the extreme low end... and upward of $2000 for hand folded steel. So... if you can afford that... then you should have a really nice gun and a butt-load of ammo and wouldn't actually need a sword. A good knife or two on the other hand... is a great idea.


----------



## BigRich

insatiable ONE said:


> I tried buying an authentic Kurki for my collection.
> They would not ship to the U.S. only Asia


Might I suggest Himalayan Imports? They get their kuhkris from nepal and ship from Nevada.


----------



## Retronatrix

I'm not much in to weaponry just yet. That being said.....it seems like most swords in America are the cheap, lightweight flimsy stuff usually created for collectors to have economical repro for wall hanging, or game/movie tie-ins. I wouldn't put much faith in the majority of available swords vs a good machete as mentioned above. A good military tactical knife, machete and maybe a good hatchet or two would be my choice.


----------



## AK_Zero

Do you know how to actually wield a Katana in combat? The proper maintenance and care? How to do proper tsuka-maki?

I know this is my first post, and I'm not trying to be negative - but I often hear of people saying they would carry a sword (specifically: a Katana) with them in a shtf scenario. My first thought is: "You're going to die."

Most dachi you will get your hands on are not combat ready, and usually aren't for under a couple of thousand dollars starting. Combat technique with a Katana is not something you can instinctively learn, like you could with a European style broadsword. Hacking and slashing will not a kendo master make you. You'll more likely get it stuck, broken, damaged beyond usability, or hurt yourself. Plus you expose yourself to all sorts of blood splatter and therefore blood borne pathogens.

I -can- use a katana. I've got almost twenty years of martial arts and kendo training....and I wouldn't take a sword into a shtf scenario. Any of my firearms, or knives, would do me much better. Hell, a good ol louieville slugger would be a better problem solver.

A good large knife would probably serve you better and with more utility. Leave the swords for Hollywood.

That much said: If you do know how to use one and have a good quality one, go for it. There's probably worse ideas then wielding a relatively cumbersome bladed weapon in close quarters.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus

Katana is a bit too long. If you were in a urban enviroment, hallways, or small room...you would be screwed. I always recommend a great survival knife. I use a ESEE-4, fantastic knife and will last forever. A machete would be a better substitute. Or perhaps a demolishing hammer like ... Would have more than one use besides bashing skulls.


----------



## JDE101

I have carried a knife of one type or another since I was a kid back in the 50s. Back then, most boys carried a pocket knife all the time--even to school -- and nobody thought anything of it! Now, kids can't even take plastic silverware knives to school in their lunches! I always have at least one knife on me at all times (except in bed or the shower). I also carry a .45 or .38 with me everywhere it is legal to do so. Personally, in a SHTF situation I don't intend to let anyone within sword or knife range! So I sure don't intend to carry a sword.


----------



## BoneHead

I would rather have a quality machete than a sword. even a quality hand made shinken has its limitations. most people cannot properly care for such a weapon much less be able to wield it effectively.

I laugh at people that talk about hacking through hordes of zombies with a cheesy katana they bought online or at the mall for 50 bucks. most people don't realize what it takes and that Iaido is an old west gunfight at high noon and a chess match at the same time. they need to visualize their strikes before they draw and have the skill to deliver them.






I read what they people are talking about and imagine them running around swinging a sword like a wiffle ball bat yelling HA YAH!

if SHTF people will need tools not toys.


----------



## punch

Well in that case I'm carrying my trusty light saber and plasma rifle as back-up.


----------



## Verteidiger

Would I carry a sword in a SHTF scenario? 

Umm...NO.


----------



## Fuzzee

Knives and machete. A machete is basically a short sword for chopping. It's just not a traditional sword in the sense of using it to defend with blocks of another sword and not snap before the fights over. It's a very good general shtf tool though depending where you're at. Useful for making shelter, batoning, cleaning fish and game is need be, and a pretty good defensive/offensive weapon too. I currently have a Cold Steel Latin Machete on my BOB and like it a lot. I've had a few over the years and think it's a keeper. Comfortable grip, flexible, but strong blade with excellent ability.


----------



## Blackcat

My Benchmade folder and a large fixed blade if I have room. After that I might consider a machete for slightly more reach. A machete is useful as a tool and weapon. After that possibly some sort of sword. I have over twenty years of martial arts training and know how to use a sword but I likely wouldnt even attempt a katana type sword. Theres a lot of other factors tat I have actually been considering... long or short sword, double or single edge. Also there is what has been mentioned that most modern swords arent fit for combat. Even some of the higher end so called 'combat quality' swords ive seen are questionable at best. If I was to use a sword or a machete for that matter I would only use one ive made myself. At least I can be sure of the quality and various attributes.


----------



## Smitty901

No carrying a sword is like putting a target on you that says shoot me. do not bring a sword to gun fight.


----------



## jgriner

knife, yes, knifes are so great in survival situations.
sword, no. 
Multiple guns, yes.


----------



## user999

Blade is no1 tool I would be carrying in case of SHTF. Cold Steel Recon Tanto is my choice. Heavy duty.


----------



## Anthony

I would carry my favorite bowie knife, Also a machete.

-Anthony


----------



## ozo

We don't have zombies here......it's illegal. 

I like sticks !!!
A good rattan stick will trump a knife in close quarters.....provided.....
you have become familiar.
I still carry knives....fixed blades are the strongest.
Smooth edges for close combat...not serrated.
My Cold Steel Ti-Lite folder is awesome....opens on deployment.....
A very inexpensive Schrade-Old Timer Sharpfinger is very universal.
It kicks ass in many ways.
A Bear Grylls is a good pack knife.....for $50 you get a strong knife, 
good sheath, fire-starter, and a diamond sharpener.....don't let the
'hype' cause you to think otherwise.
My Puma Skinner is a knife to be reckoned with.......$13 at Gibson's
in 1970.......
A decent knife today does not have to cost you $200..........
A machete.....like a Fiskars.....is affordable, and a necessity, and quality.
A good kitchen knife is priceless when you bug out...or bug in.
More knives.....the better.


----------



## ozo

P.S. I LIKE STICKS........
Did I mention that ?


----------



## shadownmss

I would go with a machete, cold steel makes a cross between a katana and a machete. This may be a future purchase.

Katana Machete - Cold Steel Knives


----------



## Blinddog

I would carry a good fixed blade knife and a machete and my SKS.


----------



## wesley762

So I picked up a few of those cheap eBay machete's a few months ago....... big waste of money. I just tried them out this week, total junk they got tossed in the trash can yesterday. Now I went to Cabela's today and used the gift card my wife gave me for Christmas and picked up one of the below. way better feel and I am pretty sure this is going to be around for a while.

Survival Series Parang


----------



## bikermikearchery

With over 30 years of kenjutsu I still would not carry a sword. A rifle and a knife first choice. Machete is a good tool for many enviroments.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

I would carry a knife and throwing knives. One for close combat and one for distance. I use to be a pitcher for a AAA baseball team i can throw..lol you def dont want to be in the way ..lol


----------



## Jamal

Here is what I plan on carrying.









I went with black to keep down on potential reflection issues.
I also have a variety of pocket clip folders - a couple Kershaws and a Buck - that I will grab, as well as stashed in various locations around the house, vehicle, tool kit, etc...


----------



## Lucky Jim

Swords have got a longer reach but are awkward to carry around. 
Machetes are easier to conceal on your person, possibly in a sheath slung around your neck and buttoned under your jacket.
A knife has a shorter blade but is quick to draw if you keep it up your sleeve, this is mine in action-










PS- it only cost me a dirt-cheap 10 GBP (15 US dollars) so it must be low-grade steel but that doesn't bother me because it's main purpose is to scare zombs, hell it sure scares me..


----------



## Lucky Jim

ozo said:


> P.S. I LIKE STICKS........
> Did I mention that ?


Good thinking mate, because when the oil runs out sometime this century we'll be plunged back into stone age weaponry, right General?

*"Ugh"..*


----------



## Lucky Jim

jgriner said:


> knife, yes, knifes are so great in survival situations.
> sword, no.
> Multiple guns, yes.


But knives never jam, misfire or run out of ammo..


----------



## LeverAction

A Late 1800's Sioux Squaw Axe with original carved handle for me.


----------



## bennettvm

I have taught martial arts for years. Unless you have trained years with a sword - don't bother. Also, knives should be your last resort as a weapon. A broomstick is much better - keep your distance.

Knives are best as tools.


----------



## alterego

acidlittle said:


> If I could find an authentic Katana i would love to carry one. I have a reproduction samurai sword that is sharp as hell, but it's not a full tang and if it hit anything hard, I don't have much faith in it staying in one piece...


I have Uma's sword from kill bill vol 1.

Kill Bill Vol. 1 Final Fight, NO SPOILERS!! - YouTube


----------



## Jamal

Indeed...mine are intended to be used as tools. Last resort weaponry only"


----------



## yzingerr

Ill have my edc pocket knife, and a kabar on the Bob shoulder pad and a machete on the outside of the Bob


----------



## ibewbull

Realy? A sword. 
Ever seen Raiders of the lost arc?
Space and weight are things to think on. Not looking like a NINJA.
This is not a video game and some seriousness is requested.
I have swords , tomahawks and bowie knives all for display or entertainment and collecting. 
If I had no choice it would be both.
If I have nothing then what ever is at hand. 
Hammer , spud wrench, rock stick or my belt maybe a roll of pennies.
If in the NE a snow shovel today.
Gotta go ......time for pike practice.


----------



## Boss Dog

One or more of these are in my pack or will be with me when needed. They are very good tools.


----------



## ibewbull

I would pick the Navy knife and the USAF survival as my EDC. Close at hand anyhow. Plus the jack knife or 2 in my pockets.


----------



## RONSERESURPLUS

I'd carry then what I carry now: OK a Mix of them as needed

Image Links for cutlery

Image Links for CUTLERY AND TOOLS in my Posession and owndership, I take My Edged weapons Very serious

KUKURI GENERAL PURPLOSE CHOPPER AND SHEATH GOT IN A TRADE









SOG FASTHAWK, GOT NEW. paid too much. LOL









BECKER BK-7 WITH COMBAT SYSTEMS SHEATH AND GERBER MULTI TOOL IN POUCH

















GERBER MARK 2 COMBAT KNIFE, pawn shop find









KA-BAR KUKURI MACHETTE, AS NEW GOT IN A TRADE WIFE HAS IT AS PART OF HER PREPS









CRTT COPY OF RUSSEL STING 1A BOOT KNIFE









SPYDERCO POLICE MODEL COMBAT FOLDER









Sog Aeigis Combat Folder bough locally $35.00









SWISS TINKER KNIFE









GERBER MILITARY ISSUE MULTI TOOL AND CASE WITH LED MAG LITE









LEATHERMAN WAVE MULTITOL AND SHEATH 









LEATHERMAN MICRA KEYCHAIN TOOL









KERSHAW SCALLION KNIFE









KNIFE SHARPENING ITEMS









SPYDERCO TRI-ANGLE SYSTEM









Ontario short Machette on medium alice bag


----------



## Moonshinedave

Either a swordknife or a knifesword, I haven't decided for sure yet.


----------



## paraquack

Any body know if they make a knife or sword in .45 ACP? I hope they never get close enough for a knife or sword unless it's in .45 ACP, even better 7.62 x 51. Obviously everyone needs a good knife or 2 or 3, but I agree with Jamal whole heartedly.


----------



## PaulS

Knives, in my hands, are utility tools. I always carry at least one but they are not for fighting. The same law that applies to knives applies to guns and in my hands the gun is the better tool for defense.


----------



## shadownmss

I have two of the Cold Steel Katana Machetes with sheaths. They are excellent and could be used for defense provided you are not bringing a knife to a gun fight....... or clearing brush. I picked mine up on sale for $20.00 each.

Katana Machete - Cold Steel Knives


----------



## Catfish Prepper

I personally dont think a sword would be completely useless if you have training in sword fighting. I have a Smith & Wesson tactical folder for edc, i also have a Sog seal pup elite i carry everywhere i go, and a Kabar becker bk9 attach to my bob.


----------



## SAR-1L

So most of my my special weapons training consisted almost exclusively of various types of melee weaponry. Blades are my best friend. 

I often carry two knives, a fixed blade (3 7/8") full tang skinner, which has openings in the handle which allow it to be fixed to a baton or pole to be utilized as a spear. I also have a pocket folder, just cause it feels better to have two knives than one, as I have lost knives and had to rely on my backup before.

In my pack I have a modified Ontario razor back 18" ( pack mounted. ) with several items fixed to the sheath, one of those items being 2 throwing knifes, which can also usable as spear heads if attached to a baton or pole.

If hiking I have a Gerber Asek LMF which is calf mounted, when out in more remote areas... I recently acquired this blade and love it.

I also have an Estwing hip holster axe as well for camping.

So on a remote outing I will be carrying roughly 7+ blades, because the importance and utility of a reliable blade to me equals that of fire.
I would rely on a hand full of trusty knives of a variety of lengths and sizes before ever relying on a single sword or machete blade.

Additional Note: I do a calf, thigh, hip + hip setup, cause I have been in situations where you may not have range of motion to reach one thing or another. if you fall, or find yourself under debris you may only be able to reach your calf, and not your hip pocket, or your thigh and not your calf or hip. I am also strongly considering mounting another knife to shoulder strap of my pack in case I am unable to access anything below my torso.


----------



## Lazerus2000

My EDC knife is a CRKT M16-14LE with the Tanto point. This is just about the best pocket knife I have ever seen. The only time it was ever used in anger was near where I worked, on my way to the parking lot. The CRKT was used to back off a *BIG *Pit Bull that had alerted on a young black lab pup. The owner of the PIT [ a dope head with wife beater T shirt/wrap around sunglasses/tats/studded collar to match the Pit's collar ] was eagerly urging his dog on, and I was between the the Pit and the Lab, with the Pit eyeballing my testicles. The CRKT came out entirely by instinct, and I told the guy that if his dog came any further towards me I would cut off his head to send it in for a Rabies test.] The Pit got pulled back, I had to listen to some profanity and remarks about my man hood, and when I pulled out my cell phone to call it in to 911, the dog and the dope head went on their way.
Glad I had my EDC that day.
Other than that one episode, the CRKT is used as a TOOL almost every day, for everything from slicing cheese, to cutting up old computer cables that were no longer reliable.

If I could have *ONLY* one knife for *general duty*, I would probably pick a 4" - 5"blade rigid model in a belt sheath.

And if I could have only *one knife* for *Wilderrness Suirvival*,
I would pick one of my larger Kukri style beasties.

*PS: to give you a sense of scale, that is a full sized M14 rifle in the picture, not a MINI 14 *

I no longer have any Katanas, much as i love them just to fondle and drool over,
but I did keep one Wakazashi.

I know a Little Old Lady who actually chased a home invader out of her house with a Wakazashi, and the cops caught the guy by following the blood trail. The cops would NOT come in the house till the highly adrenalised little ol' lady handed them her Wak ... hilt first.
Quite sensible of them.
A Wakazashi or a Katana, even in the hands of a LOL, can be a very intimidating thing indeed.
*[;{)
LAZ 1*


----------



## PalmettoTree

Have or carry? I can see no upside to carrying a sword. If traveling through the bush a machete of some form is a must. Most circumstances might call for a multi-tool knife and concealed small hand to hand knife might be in order.

The evolution of war has regulated the sword to ceremonies.


----------



## roy

Never bring a knife to a gun fight. Folks only use machetes to walk through the bush in old Tarzan movies.


----------



## retired guard

A knife can be a good tool. A tool can be an improvised knife or axe. I have no sword training. I'll use teeth if I need to but plan on using a gun for most conflicts not resolved through discussion.


----------



## PalmettoTree

roy said:


> Never bring a knife to a gun fight. Folks only use machetes to walk through the bush in old Tarzan movies.


I do not think anyone is proposing only carrying a machete. The point is it is a necessary tool in some cases depending on how quiet you need to move.


----------



## SAR-1L

This weekend I was super glad to have my machete while out camping. Once in a while you goof and you forget a couple things, you check, but some where between getting off work and have a slim two days for camping you get in a rush and forget something. I managed to forget eating utensils and a cast iron skillet. So I unfolded the emergency compact stove across the propane grill for my cooking surface and flipped the burgers with my machete... lol winning.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson

Big knife for me, and a small blade at the same time. Neither would be used for fighting unless really necessary. 

For a big knife I would be carrying something like an ESEE 5 or my Tops Anaconda, (ok, I'd really be carrying my Busse Combat ASH1, but good luck trying to find one of those!  )

Small knife would be something like a ESEE Izula.

They are tools, not weapons.


----------



## roy

I aways think of the Indiana Jones movie with the sword whielding Arab coming after Harrison Ford.


----------



## Fallon

Always bring a knife to a gunfight.

However you also bring a gun, a spare gun, a friend with a gun & a friend of his with a gun.

If you ever find yourself in a fair fight, you were way under prepared. Always have a plan B, and at least a notion for plan C.


----------



## The Tourist

I would choose the "knife" but with one very important element. That being, "_Get a few months of education from a professional_."

I got lucky, I fumbled into the classes taught by *two* real-deal sword trainers, one was in the University of Wisconsin-Madison, and the other was a trainer who came to the Menomonee Falls High School. Looking back, these were probably the most learned and ideal men I could have ever met. Heck, it even saved my bacon--I found out (the hard way) that a folding knife uses "the same fingers."

BTW, there's a supposedly an old joke that a dueler once asked, "Have I been cut?" Yeah, it's a funny story *supposedly*. 

My wife and I still live about 8 miles from Madison and their campus. However, in this day and age, where mommies-boys cannot play with sharp tools, I doubt those students will ever see the knives and epees I was trained on.

Don't tell anyone, but a knife is quieter than a gun. Shhhhh--don't tell anyone. In a "quiet" alley you can tip-toe away. Try THAT with a loaded pistol...


----------



## bigwheel

Wildman Mick said:


> I'm thinking of carrying both. One on my tactical vest hung upside down and a katana strapped over my back. Of course I'll be carrying my AR as well.


Having a big knife can come in handy if the bad guy dont have a weapon you can always loan him the knife ex post facto after the gun fight. Smart thinning.


----------



## The Tourist

Despite being a blade-head, I think an edged weapon is a better defense than a firearm. For one thing, I've seen my buddies do a "fast draw and fire" only to see a four foot section *four feet away* and nowhere near the "bad guy" target.

Sure, you will have to learn how to finely polish a knife edge--after all, it might have slice through numerous examples of clothing you've never seen. But isn't this the purpose of forums like this? Do most of you guys remember that bizarre, large caliber handgun that hit the streets about twenty years ago? A buddy of mine had one, used it *once* at the local Deerfield Range.

As you guys know, I carry a stainless, six-plus-one .380 automatic. And even with that option I'd guess "arm's length" would put that round right through the villain. Still, I sure do like to debate the options, it's how I find stuff that works!


----------

